# Please Help - 08 Opel Corsa engine revs really high



## ARTmc (8 Apr 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone help. I bought a brand new Opel Corsa SXI (1.4ltr) engine in January 08. I love the car but im finding that once i go over 90 KPH the engine revs quite high. (over 30rpm). Its like i need to change gear up again but am in 5th. Is this normal. Ive gone back to the garage and an initial drive with the mechanic ended in them taking in the car with the opinion of something being wrong with it. They then got back to me and assured me (after an opel specialist drove it) that 1.4 ltr engine corsas were supposed to sound like this and they run at higher revs than the 1.2. Im furious and really want something done about it if there is something wrong. Its incredibly uncomfortable driving at any srt of speed unless ihave the CD blaring!!  Its as if the engine cant cope with any kind of speed.

Can anyone help me out with a little info.I may be nieve but i thought by ordering the 1.4 rather than the 1.2 that i would have an engine with a little more to give. (just not noise)  The garage dont have another 1.4 to compare it with. 

Will this level of revs do any damage to my engine long term.


----------



## who ru (8 Apr 2008)

hi,

sorry i can't help you out on this one but if you put your post on you might get some good replies as there are a lot of well informed motoring folks there, not saying there are none here of course, just another option for you.  

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## RS2K (9 Apr 2008)

What revs does it show at 100kph in top (5th) gear?

c. 3000 rpm is about right I'd have thought. The engines revs are determined by the gearing (the ratios in the gearbox) and cannot be changed.


----------



## Mr2 (9 Apr 2008)

I found the same prob with my wifes Corsa, I took it for a week from her and drove it pretty hard and it's driving better now, the engine still makes an odd noise but it's closer to when your at 120 now. At one stage she was afraid to push it to 100 as similar to you, she thought the car was not able for it. Give it a good clear out and it will be grand.


----------



## ARTmc (9 Apr 2008)

Thanks guys for the info. 

At 100 K its over the 30rpm. Ill try the drive it hard theory for a while and see how i go.

ill keep this posted!!!


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2008)

ARTmc said:


> ...
> At 100 K its over the 30rpm. Ill try the drive it hard theory for a while and see how i go...


Next post from ARTmc "I now have 29 points on his licence and 6,000 euro in speeding fines and can't get off the M50. What should I do?"

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Mr2 (10 Apr 2008)

mathepac, you don't have to drive fast to drive a car hard!


----------



## quinno (10 Apr 2008)

I thought new cars had to be driven _easy _for the first few thousand miles? 3000 rpm sounds ok - what does the manual say? It will give recommended RPM for gear changes.


----------



## RS2K (10 Apr 2008)

ARTmc said:


> Thanks guys for the info.
> 
> At 100 K its over the 30rpm. Ill try the drive it hard theory for a while and see how i go.
> 
> ill keep this posted!!!



3000rpm not 30rpm  The engine will tick over at maybe 850rpm.

Revs at 100kph sound about right. Maybe it's just a noisy engine/car?

Driving hard or fast or otherwise will make absolutely no difference to the engine noise levels.


----------



## Mr2 (10 Apr 2008)

RS2K, it's not really an engine noise level problem the op is talking about, it's more so a struggling noise the engine makes while driving the corsa at speeds it's supposed to easily do but makes a noise doing it. Unless you have driven one you won't be able to grasp what the problem is, it's a little unusual but normal and fixable.


----------



## RS2K (10 Apr 2008)

Fair enough Mr2. Sounds very odd though.


----------



## Chris (15 Apr 2008)

I think the rev count is quite normal, but to verify this I did the following.
1) Last night drove home from work with 1.6L 05 Vectra at 100kph, the revs were just below 3000 and not much engine noise.
2) This morning took my wife's 08 Opel Corsa with 1.4L engine and drove the same road at 100kph, the revs were 3000 exactly, and the engine was distinctly louder than the Vectra, but not to any degree uncomfortable or annoying

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yoltan (16 Apr 2008)

Different scenario but a friend of mine had a 2006 Astra sxi 1.3 diesel. Terrible trouble starting first thing. Brought it back to Opel and they swore blind there was nothing wrong with it. Eventually the car was traded in against a Civic and about a month later a letter arrived from Opel stating that the car was being recalled for a problem with the starting motor!


----------



## ARTmc (22 Apr 2008)

Thanks for all the help.

ive paid evem more attention lately to the car and the revs! when the car sounds like it needs a gear change - from 3rd to 4th gear or 4th to 5th gear the revs are between 3500 and 3800.. These revs are the same when i drive at 110k in 5th gear adn really starting to get to me!!. It sounds like i need to move up a gear.

`will this do any damage to the car???


----------

